# Possible bad ad



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Came over to the site, and an ad came up, along with the audio "You've won". It flashes between white and pink, saying "This is not a joke, you're the 100,000th visitor."

I didn't click on it, but generally these things will take you to a page to get a large gift card, free TV etc. I've never known any of them to be all that legit.

Most places I don't pay any attention to the ads, but I believe the ads here aren't from Google and you have a bit more control.

If it is legit, and I just gave away my chance at a free new TV, I don't think I want to know.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I laughed when I saw that ad. I have seen the post counts thread, do they honestly think I would believe a number as low as 100,000? :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I laughed when I saw that ad. I have seen the post counts thread, do they honestly think I would believe a number as low as 100,000? :lol:


100,000 ... maybe correct. For this week!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

This ad is surely not from us and SHOULD NOT have audio or anything like that. So, I need to find the ad provider is came from and close it down. Augh! Sorry!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## fiasco (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.cpalead.com/mygateway/mygateway_iframe_loader.php?pub=112417&gateid=MTM3OTEz

Here's another bad ad. When moving between pages in DBStalk I get his with this redirect.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

fiasco said:


> http://www.cpalead.com/mygateway/mygateway_iframe_loader.php?pub=112417&gateid=MTM3OTEz
> 
> Here's another bad ad. When moving between pages in DBStalk I get his with this redirect.


If you remove this, how will I prove I am human?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm getting this too starting today! Extremely annoying!!!



fiasco said:


> http://www.cpalead.com/mygateway/mygateway_iframe_loader.php?pub=112417&gateid=MTM3OTEz
> 
> Here's another bad ad. When moving between pages in DBStalk I get his with this redirect.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very annoying...please fix!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who experienced it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Same here -- what's up?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

No idea where this is from I am sorry to say and I have not seen it.

Is it a ad that pops over your browser? Pops under? Is it a page by itself?

I am using FireFox. (In case it matters.)

Screen shot anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Firefox, a box pops up in a new tab -- something about three questions .


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds almost like a browser virus or something as I can not find anything directly and I would also not allow for such an ad to open a new browser tab/window unless an ad was clicked. 

Not saying that was it, but I do know that sometimes if you visit a site that has an "issue" then when you go to other sites such things can continue to happen. 

I looked over the PHP files and the logs, I do not see anything in regards to an intrusion into the code here. 

Sorry again for the issue you are seeing.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting, I've only had this problem on DBSTalk, so I'm not sure what's up then... Using IE8.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've lost count how many times I've hit that ad here on DBSTalk.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I got that ad yesterday while at work using IE8.
Never got it at home using Firefox.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a screenshot, the url was above. . .


----------

